# wood ducks



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been thinking about trapping ducks in my pond and I need the meat 
so if you have any tips on trapping wood ducks and mallards in conibears or 
in leg traps or any home made traps


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Just float in the pond with a little peanut butter on your peeder then grab them when they get close. Good luck :roll:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

He asked the same idiot question on the trapping forum so I locked the topic. Hopefully the same will happen here.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> I have been thinking about trapping ducks in my pond and I need the meat
> so if you have any tips on trapping wood ducks and mallards in conibears or
> in leg traps or any home made traps


Read the following quote/"*LAW*" s-l-o-w-l-y & c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y: Sentences begin with a capital letter and conclude in end punctuation just in case you were sleeping during English class too. :roll: 


> Unlawful Methods
> Migratory game birds may not be taken with traps, snares, nets, crossbows, rifles, pistols, swivel guns, fish hooks, poisons, drugs, explosives or stupefying substances. Migratory game birds may not be taken with a shotgun capable of holding more than 3 shells unless it is plugged with a one piece filler which is incapable of removal without disassembling the shotgun. Shotguns larger than 10 gauge may not be used to hunt migratory game birds.


Way to showcase your IQ though. :lost:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Get some scuba gear and swim under them and pull them down by their feet. If that doesn't work, try the peanut putter.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bud69652 said:


> Get some scuba gear and swim under them and pull them down by their feet. If that doesn't work, try the peanut putter.


'

:lol:


----------

